# Palm Tungsten T2 Hotsync Trouble



## Zimed (Oct 28, 2004)

I am so very frustrated with my palm right now. It's a tungsetn t2 and it wont ever connect to my desktop. I installed the software on my PC and the hotsync icon is in my system tray, and I plugged in the usb that came with palm into my computer and click hotsync on my palm, and it just says "connecting with desktop using crade/cable" and it freezes up to. And I really need to hotsync, for buisness. So please can soomeone give me some guidance? I really need it a lot! 

- Thanks so much!


----------

